# Ginny's cardigan (Harry Potter)



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

My daughter is a big Harry Potter fan. So I thought she might like this cardigan, will be a birthday present.
This pattern book is for hand knitting, so I had to make some changes, but I took the picture as an idea. The lace is hand tooled. Was not so easy because the number of stitches changed in most rows. I just left the needles in non working position, instead of moving the stitches in. It still came out ok, I think.


----------



## bcohen (May 7, 2012)

Lovely, I am not a machine knitter but can appreciate your needing to rethink the pattern. Beautiful!


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

What a great job!! It isn't always easy to change hand knit to machine kit, but you have done a wonderful job!


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

very pretty sweater !


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very nice,she will like it.


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

What a great sweater. You daughter will be very proud of your work.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Great copy!!


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

I think you have captured the 'essence' of the design beautifully - congratulations, it can't have been an easy task.


----------



## Lucinda_G (Jan 10, 2014)

Your sweater is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

You have done a great job. The colour is beautiful too.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Nicely done,congrats


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

I am in awe of your talents!


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

great work Ginny should love it


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

Success is so sweet! You have achieved that success! Great work!


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

That is a really beautiful sweater and you have adapted the pattern extremely well. What a lucky daughter, I am sure she will love it.

Sheila
Western Australia


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Gorgeous sweater in a lovely color ;-)


----------



## Suemid (Jan 12, 2013)

All I can say is 'Wow'! You have done a brilliant job. You will put Mrs Weasley out of a job!
Did you use a standard gauge or mid gauge machine?


----------



## Omaose (Mar 25, 2013)

Really lovely ,lucky daughter , well done


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Suemid said:


> All I can say is 'Wow'! You have done a brilliant job. You will put Mrs Weasley out of a job!
> Did you use a standard gauge or mid gauge machine?


Standard with Tamm 3 ply yarn.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

beautiful work. thanks for sharing


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

what a lovely piece of work - it may have needed tons of concentration but boy was it worth it. Well done you
x


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Wow, what a beautiful conversion. You're really talented. You're daughter sure is lucky to get such a wonderful gift.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Marvelous! From another Harry Potter fan.


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

Well done! I love the detail work on the back!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Very good work.


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, very nicely done. I think you have more patience than I do!


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

The sweater really has a big WOW factor.
It's Gorgeous.


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

i love it well done i am sure your daughter will love it.


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

oh wow !


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Turned out wonderful, I'm sure she will love it.


----------



## Blue Pearl (Jan 25, 2014)

Your cardigan is amazing. I love the detailed hand transfer lace...that's stunning!! Your effort definitely has been rewarded. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

It looks great and I'm sure she will love it. I can appreciate the brainwork needed to convert this. Sometimes it gives me a headache figuring out how to do something on the machine, but when it works like yours did, wow! You should give yourself a big pat on the back.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

You knit a very nice sweater, love the lace pattern down the center back.


----------



## jajarita (Apr 5, 2013)

I had to sign in just to give you a "Huge Thumbs Up". The sweater is lovely. This is very inspiring. Its an encouragement to me to do some hand manipulation on the machine. Good Job.


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

How lovely, your daughter is going to love it. I tried to buy the pattern book to knit my daughter one but unfortunately people outside of the USA can't purchase it due to copywrite laws??


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Tigerfrilly said:


> How lovely, your daughter is going to love it. I tried to buy the pattern book to knit my daughter one but unfortunately people outside of the USA can't purchase it due to copywrite laws??


Odd.
I just looked on Amazon.com and one seller has international shipping rates listed.

Try another site it could just be that one seller.


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

I will do, thanks for the advice


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

I've ordered it .... can't wait until it comes &#128512;


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Congrats. It was the last one the seller had too.


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

Beautiful sweater


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Impressive, Karla. Your lace work looks like the owls in the HK version. Well done.


----------



## MarieDe (Mar 27, 2011)

OMGoodness! I'm a big Harry Potter fan as well, and Ginny W. as well as your daughter should absolutely LOVE your sweater. What WONDERFUL work you put into this...absolutely Beautiful! Congrats....


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

I bought the book just because of that pattern. Got it today!  !


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater!!! Great job..


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

It is a beautiful sweater and you did a fantastic job of converting it to machine knit.I wish I figure it out!


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

My kind of knitting challenge, keep up the beautiful work.


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

lovely lace pattern, lovely sweater, great work


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

the sweater is wonderful! My grand daughter would love it...so i better not show it to her!  I don't think I could figure all of that out...very very impressive!!
Did you write down what you did so you can make more? Or would you even want too?


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Excellent job translating HK to MK!! I've translated a few myself, but it's very time consuming and frustrating for me.  Lots of frogging!!! Wish I had your talent for that! And the color is lovely. Your daughter will wear it proudly, I'm sure. Lucky girl to have such a talented Mom!!

Marge


----------

